# Hey everyone, new member from bc



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If you're in downtown Vancouver, the 1700 block west 4th ave is a good place to go -- there's 4 or 5 snowboard shops on that block, including the Boardroom Clearance Center.

If you're in North Van, the Boardroom at Lonsdale and 21st has great selection.


----------

